# Online Shooter (oder zumindest was in der Art) gesucht



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

Also..... da bei BF2142 so langsam aber sicher die Server ausgehen und nach einigen Jahren auch mal neues reizen könnte bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Spiel das grob folgende Kriterien erfüllen sollte.

1. Shooter oder generell Action Spiel
2. Bonussystem
3. Recht aktuell
4. Karten mit 64 Spieler oder mehr
5. Gut besuchte Server

Bitte kein BF BC2 oder CS, das geht gar nicht. 

Ein online Rollenspiele würde auch gehen. Aber kein STO (nach 2 Monaten + Beta war es ausgereizt), Hdr ist zu langweillig, WoW ist zu bunt, Eve zu komplex.

Wie ihr seht, wir (Freundin und ich) sind recht wählerisch.

EDIT: Gute Aufbaustrategiespiele wären auch ein Versuch. Und es ist wuscht ob die Spiel monatlich was kosten oder nicht.


----------



## jan002 (15. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs mit Call of Duty Modern warfare 2?
Erfüllt, glaube ich alle deine Kriterien, nur mit den 64 Spielern bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher


----------



## Kaktus (15. Mai 2010)

Nein, bitte gar kein CoD, gleich welcher Art.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Mai 2010)

Naja wenn du nen gutes Strategiespiel suchst würde ich an deiner Stelle auf Sc2 warten. Im moment läuft noch die beta.


----------



## Low (16. Mai 2010)

Als MMORPG wäre Aion vllt. was für euch. Es ist nicht so bund wie WoW.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93DK_Qw6Ud8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsKlNCOlXCQ

EDIT: Nochmal zu Aion. Es ist nach einer Zeit ein typisches* Grind game deshalb habe ich es auch nur bis level 35 gespielt.

Warum eigentlich kein BC2?


----------



## Kaktus (16. Mai 2010)

@Veriquitas
SC" steht schon auf der Einkaufsliste, aber das nur für Singelplayer. Echtzeitstrategie in diesem Tempo mag ich persönlich nicht im Multiplayer. Dann lieber etwas langsameres. 

@Low
Ist leider auch nur ein Hau drauf Spiel und genau das suche ich bei einem Rollenspiel nicht. Frag mich so wieso warum es grade im Rollenspielbereich immer nur ums stupide und dumme kloppen geht? Ein Rollenspiel kann deutlich mehr bieten als das.


----------



## Singler (16. Mai 2010)

Dann überwinde deinen inneren Schweinehund und arbeite dich bei EVE rein. Gibt mehr als genug Hilfen, sowohl innerhalb des Spiels (gibt Corps, die dich regelrecht ausbilden für EVE etc) und ausserhalb des Spiels (Guides, EVEger-Forum etc).

Gibt nichts besseres im MMO-Bereich, wenn man langfristige Erfolge sucht. Und PVP ist dort einfach gigantisch (und mit der richtigen Corp/Allianz sogar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Mai 2010)

Naja in Sachen Mmo ist eigentlich nur Wow zu empfehlen, die anderen kann man eigentlich vergessen. Aber es ist ein Warhammer 40k mmo geplannt keine Ahnung ob dir das zusagt Warhammer 40K-MMO wird auf der E3 präsentiert.


----------



## Singler (16. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja in Sachen Mmo ist eigentlich nur Wow zu empfehlen, die anderen kann man eigentlich vergessen.



ROTFL... ernsthaft, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann...


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Mai 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> ROTFL... ernsthaft, wenn du keine Ahnung hast, dann...



Das ist meine Meinung und über sowas diskutier ich nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (16. Mai 2010)

@Singler
PvP interessiert mich insgesamt am wenigsten. Und so genial Eve auch ist, die Steuerung und Bedienung ist derart beschissen das es mir die Laune verdirbt es zu spielen. Siel hui, Steuerung einfach nur würg. 

@Veriquitas
Wie gesagt, WoW mit seiner quitsch Grafik und der Hauptlast aufs kloppen will ich eben exakt nicht, sondern eher das Gegenteil von WoW. 
Warhammer werd ich mir mal ansehen und ein paar Infos besorgen. Aber so wie ich das auf den ersten Blick sehe, gehts am Ende auch nur ums metzeln. 

In einem Punkt hast du absolut Recht, über eine Meinung kann man nicht streiten.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Mai 2010)

Naja was Spiele angeht bist du wirklich sehr wählerisch, das wird schwer weil mmos allgemein eh am Arsch sind und halt immer das selbe und nie was neues. Und Shooter naja vieleicht würde dir Borderlands Spass machen ist im Koop halt geil. Aber kein wirkliches game um sich zu messen.


----------



## Kaktus (16. Mai 2010)

Ja das stimmt, ich bin sehr wählerisch. Und ich stelle mit bedauern und erstaunen fest mit wie wenig sich die Leute in den Spielen zufrieden geben. Das ist ja alles extrem primitiv und stumpfsinnig. Das konnte und kann Ultima Online ja alles um Welten besser als jedes aktuelle MMO. Nur ist UO leider auch keine Option da es ein Riesen durcheinander von Servern gibt und die originalen Server entweder gar nicht mehr besucht sind oder völlig überlaufen oder sonst was. Schade. 

Boarderlands haben wir schon gespielt. Und es ist mittlerweile auch ausgelutscht zumal es eben auch kein Online Shooter ist. Und ich hätte riesige Lust mit meinem Schnucki in einem Schützenpanzer durch die Gegend zu donnern, Punkte einzunehmen, den anderen zu zeigen wo es lang geht und die Gegner generell zum verzweifeln zu bekommen, wo wie wir es derzeit noch bei BF2142 machen. Nur wie gesagt, bei BF2142 werde es immer weniger Server, ein paar neue Karten wäre auch mal fein. Spiele es einfach schon viel zu lange.


----------



## Singler (16. Mai 2010)

Red Orchestra?


----------



## Kaktus (16. Mai 2010)

Kenne ich gar nicht. Werds mir mal ansehen. Danke für den Hinweis.

EDIT: Sehe ich das richtig, nur max 32er Karten? Wenn ja, No-Go. 64er Karten Minimum.


----------



## Singler (16. Mai 2010)

tja, dann viel spass beim selbergoogeln.


----------

